# Track cleaning & corrosion prevention



## 11290 (Jan 4, 2011)

A bit of an off the wall question here. I am away from my home (layout is in an unheated basement) several times a year for 6 to 8 weeks at a time. When I get back, even though I have my layout covered with plastic, I always have some areas of "dirty" rails (N gauge - nickel silver) that have to be cleaned in some manner. Have been using a pink eraser to clean them but some "corrosion" always returns.

I also am into the R/C sailing hobby and a lot of people from the more salt air climates use a product called Corrosion X on the inside of the servos, on the servo connectors and even the circuit boards of the receivers.

Got me to thinking this morning about whether or not something like that could be used on the rails to stop corrosion while I am away and save some of my cleaning time. Found this product while searching this morning:

http://wd40specialist.com/products/contact-cleaner/

and wondered if you could just spray some in a jar lid and use a Qtip to just apply a light coating to the top and inside of the rails on a regular basis. Since it is an electrical contact cleaner it should still be conductive and plastic safe. I know when I go to the VA to have my hearing aids tuned up they always spray contact cleaner in the battery compartment and that is in a plastic housing.

Any thoughts on this or any other product that would be a good use for this. Sorry for the long post and forgive me for being "ignorant" about this if there is already something that everyone is already using.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

I can't answer the Corrosion-X question, but you can buy a track eraser that is much harder than the pink school eraser. It polishes faster and leaves less of a mess behind.

Here is one source of what I am talking about.

http://www.advantagehobby.com/135297/PEFP408GRE/P408GRE-RR-Track--Speed-Control-Cleaner/?pcat=1338


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

i use no-ox id applied to rail heads, and am quite happy with it, no need for track eraser cleaning anymore


----------



## 11290 (Jan 4, 2011)

wvgca said:


> i use no-ox id applied to rail heads, and am quite happy with it, no need for track eraser cleaning anymore


Thanks, may have to try and find some or order. Funny, while I was reading about it's use and properties on the website for the product, the last item in the use section was this:

9. Model Railroad Tracks: Gary is a Model Railroad Train enthusiast. "I applied the NO-OX-ID to my layout 4 years ago, and have experienced skip free running ever since. This is even after periods of no running for as long as a month. I HAVE NOT CLEANED MY TRACK IN 4 YEARS! An added bonus, is that the NO-OX-ID has changed my loco wheels into better conductors, as I have not had to clean them either."

One question though, as it is a grease, do you just use a light application rubbed onto the rails with a soft cloth or Qtip? and also, how does it affect plastics, I have some car wheels that are plastic? Could not find that on their site.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Track cleaner*



11290 said:


> Thanks, may have to try and find some or order. Funny, while I was reading about it's use and properties on the website for the product, the last item in the use section was this:
> 
> 9. Model Railroad Tracks: Gary is a Model Railroad Train enthusiast. "I applied the NO-OX-ID to my layout 4 years ago, and have experienced skip free running ever since. This is even after periods of no running for as long as a month. I HAVE NOT CLEANED MY TRACK IN 4 YEARS! An added bonus, is that the NO-OX-ID has changed my loco wheels into better conductors, as I have not had to clean them either."
> 
> One question though, as it is a grease, do you just use a light application rubbed onto the rails with a soft cloth or Qtip? and also, how does it affect plastics, I have some car wheels that are plastic? Could not find that on their site.


11290;

I use a product called LPS-1. It is a grease less, electrically conductive, silicone spray.
It is also a corrosion preventative. You can order it from www.grainger.com I have had good results with it for years. I apply it with a "Brite Boy", which is the brand name of the "better than pink school eraser" referred to earlier. www.walthers.com . The Bite Boy gets dirty quite quickly with trails of dirt left by the rails. The LPS-1 ,applied with a rag, cleans it up. There is a small amount of LPS-1 left in the Brite Boy, and that transfers to the rails when rubbed by the Brite Boy.
Weather this treatment will last for months on end, in a salt water environment, I don't know. All I can say is that it has helped my N scale trains run on my nickle silver track, quite well. Be aware that the same company sells an LPS-2, and an LPS-3. Only LPS-1 is suitable for track cleaning. The others(2&3) will not work.

See photo below 

Traction Fan


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

"One question though, as it is a grease, do you just use a light application rubbed onto the rails with a soft cloth or Qtip? and also, how does it affect plastics, I have some car wheels that are plastic? "

the no-ox is similar to grease, very light application with finger tip, leave for 24 hours to bond well, wipe off with clean rag ... does not attract dust ..when i did about 300 ft of track i used just a few inches squeezed out of the tube ... i had previously used it on brass atlas ho track, one application lasted maybe three years before i tore the layout down ... i buy the large tubes of the A-Special, and use it on high power / high current contactors ...don't get the pint can or the eight ounce tubes, you will never use it all for model railroad, one ounce will last a lifetime for model trains


----------



## 11290 (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks to all for the info.


----------



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

*Track Cleaner and Corrosion Prevention..*

Every (x2) months, the "Same" subject comes up..(Track Cleaning)..

Shortly after cleaning a track section, a corrosion prevention procedure is recommended..
There are many different types of procedures used..



traction fan said:


> 11290;
> I use a product called LPS-1. It is a grease less, electrically conductive, silicone spray.
> It is also a corrosion preventative.



This is an older "Thread"..
Track Cleaning Cars..
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=40946
Crc 2-26 has been "Proven" to be an "Excellent" product for model railroad track..
This "Thread" also includes how to apply Crc 2-26..









MtRR75 said:


> I can't answer the Corrosion-X question, but you can buy a track eraser that is much harder than the pink school eraser. It polishes faster and leaves less of a mess behind.
> Here is one source of what I am talking about.
> http://www.advantagehobby.com/135297/PEFP408GRE/P408GRE-RR-Track--Speed-Control-Cleaner/?pcat=1338


Caution: (#1)
These types of "Erasers" come in different "Hardness" and "Grit"..
These "Erasers" also make small "Scratches" onto the top of the rails..
I use a very hard eraser with very fine grit..

Caution: (#2)
These small "Scratches" on top of the rails increases "Oxidization"..
Track "Oxidization" highly effects how [DCC] track will function..
..


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Here's all you ever wanted to know about No-Ox

http://www.sanchem.com/electrical-contact-lubricant.html

Don


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

A question for those who have used these No-ox type products...

Since they are apparently a grease, do you see any evidence that this treatment reduces the friction between the loco drive wheels and the track -- and thus reduce the length of the trains that you can run without the loco wheels slipping?


----------



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

*Grease !!*



MtRR75 said:


> A question for those who have used these No-ox type products...
> Since they are apparently a grease, do you see any evidence that this treatment reduces the friction between the loco drive wheels and the track -- and thus reduce the length of the trains that you can run without the loco wheels slipping?


Fact:..
NO-OX-ID "A-SPECIAL Electrical Grade" is the electrical contact --> "Grease"..

Question:..
Why would anyone want to add a "Grease" product to their train rails ??
......


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

MtRR75 said:


> A question for those who have used these No-ox type products...
> 
> Since they are apparently a grease, do you see any evidence that this treatment reduces the friction between the loco drive wheels and the track -- and thus reduce the length of the trains that you can run without the loco wheels slipping?


i don't know ... after removing excess with a cloth I didn't notice any greasy feel, nor any slipperiness .. my layout has a large portion of 2 % grade, and most of my locos are geared steam type, normal rolling stock is from six boxcars to around eighteen tichy 22 ft ore cars .. i just looked at the wheels for the first time in two years and they still look clean, no crud or black gunk buildup ..[intermountain metal]
there are a lot of alternative such as transmission oil, graphite .. try what makes sense to you, and what you are 'comfortable' with ..but no-ox works for my layout, my only chore this fall was to vacumn up the dust bunnies...lol


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

wvgca said:


> i don't know ... after removing excess with a cloth I didn't notice any greasy feel, nor any slipperiness .. my layout has a large portion of 2 % grade, and most of my locos are geared steam type, normal rolling stock is from six boxcars to around eighteen tichy 22 ft ore cars .. i just looked at the wheels for the first time in two years and they still look clean, no crud or black gunk buildup ..[intermountain metal]
> there are a lot of alternative such as transmission oil, graphite .. try what makes sense to you, and what you are 'comfortable' with ..but no-ox works for my layout, my only chore this fall was to vacumn up the dust bunnies...lol


Thanks for the info.


----------



## 11290 (Jan 4, 2011)

Ordered some of the NO-OX-ID "A-SPECIAL, will be interested in trying it when it gets here next week.

As an aside, I thought I would also try the CRC 2-26 as shown in the one video first. Put a very light coat on using the same technique as the video, and locomotive would barely run, contrary to what shows in the video. Wiped down the track that had the CRC 2-26 "cleaner" on it and got a lot of black streaking on the white cloth. After that, locomotive ran a lot better but still had some random stops at slow speeds (didn't have after "erasing" the track).

Am going to clean all the track rails with the CRC 2-26, wipe them down and then take some denatured alcohol and wipe them down (to remove any potential remnants of CRC 2-26) before putting the NO-OX-ID "A-SPECIAL on the rails.

Again, thanks to all who posted on this thread. As somewhat of a newby to maintaining a model railroad, really appreciate the help


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

There was mention of ATF (automatic transmission fluid) being used. Has anyone ever used this?


----------



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

*"Battery Terminal Grease"*

Hi; Only stating the "Facts"..:smilie_daumenpos:



11290 said:


> Ordered some of the NO-OX-ID "A-SPECIAL, will be interested in trying it when it gets here next week..


So you will be intending to add "Battery Terminal Grease" to your track..
Looks like it "Might" be a messy job adding thick grease.. 
NO-OX-ID "Special A" - Grease..
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHNllU2I2aw











11290 said:


> As an aside, I thought I would also try the CRC 2-26 as shown in the one video first.
> Put a very light coat on using the same technique as the video, and locomotive would barely run, contrary to what shows in the video.
> Wiped down the track that had the CRC 2-26 "cleaner" on it and got a lot of black streaking on the white cloth.


When using CRC 2-26 the first procedure is "Cleaning" the track requiring some elbow work.. (As Per Video)..
Then a thin coating is applied to the track.. 
The black streaking on the white cloth indicates:
- That CRC 2-26 is "Actually" removing the "Oxidization" 
- That the "Track" is still "Dirty"
- More "Cleaning" is required


11290 said:


> Am going to clean all the track rails with the CRC 2-26, wipe them down and then take some denatured alcohol
> and wipe them down (to remove any potential remnants of CRC 2-26) before putting the NO-OX-ID "A-SPECIAL on the rails.


This seems to be a lot of "Work" just to clean your track..(x4 Steps)..
- Clean rail tracks with CRC 2-26
- Wipe down rail tracks with denatured alcohol
- Add NO-OX-ID to the rail tracks
- Remove the excess grease from the rail tracks

......


----------



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

*ATF (Automatic Transmission Fluid)*



Lemonhawk said:


> There was mention of ATF (automatic transmission fluid) being used. Has anyone ever used this?


There are many individuals that use ATF (Automatic Transmission Fluid),
with some good success..
- BUT -
ATF (Automatic Transmission Fluid) is only a track --> "Cleaner"..

ATF (Automatic Transmission Fluid):
- Does "Not" prevent "Oxidization"
- Has "No" electrical contact additives
......


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

And another question - since I use ME code 83 weathered rail, would using NO-OX-ID "Special A" eliminate having to use a bright boy on the top of the rails?


----------



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

*NO-OX-ID*



Lemonhawk said:


> And another question - since I use ME code 83 weathered rail, would using NO-OX-ID "Special A" eliminate having to use a bright boy on the top of the rails?


NO-OX-ID --> Is "Not" a "Track Cleaner" !!
"Only" an electrical thick "Grease"..
......


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

I was introduced to no-ox by my dad, who used it in WW2, he was an canadian air force airframe electrical maintainer ..and first time it was suggested [to my knowledge] for model trains was by Linn Westcott back in 1965 ... it has basically zero negative results from all reports ..[except from some that had never tried it]. and it did give me 'scrub free' brass track on my old layout for three years .. but it comes down to 'your layout, your choice ..
enjoy


----------



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

*" Electrical Grease "*

Hello wvgca: ..:smilie_daumenpos:


wvgca said:


> I was introduced to no-ox by my dad, who used it in WW2, he was an canadian air force airframe electrical maintainer ..
> and first time it was suggested [to my knowledge] for model trains was by Linn Westcott back in 1965 ...


Sorry but your information is very "Old" and "Outdated".. 
During this time period we were also introduced to "Rail Zip Track Cleaner"..
But this product is "Only" a track rail --> "Cleaner"..









wvgca said:


> it has basically zero negative results from all reports ..[except from some that had never tried it].
> enjoy


Sorry, but I can "Not" see "Many" individuals adding "Battery Terminal Grease" to their track rails !!

Fact: 
- Before adding any type of "Oxidization" prevention, the "Track Rails" must be 100% --> "Clean"..
- NO-OX-ID --> Is "Not" a "Track Cleaner" !!
- Why add "Battery Grease" to a track rails ?? 
......


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

ED-RRR said:


> Hello wvgca: ..:smilie_daumenpos:
> Fact:
> - Before adding any type of "Oxidization" prevention, the "Track Rails" must be 100% --> "Clean"..
> - NO-OX-ID --> Is "Not" a "Track Cleaner" !!
> ...


yes, track must be clean beforehand, quite clear in the instructions ..
and no, it's not a track cleaner, I never said it was ...
all it does is greatly reduce the rate of corrosion / oxidation, and with it, a great reduction of spark erosion ...nothing more ..
and it's been doing that for around seventy years now ...
I do realize that some people enjoy taking a bright boy to their track regularly ...but unfortunately I have never had that desire .. I prefer to just run them , lol .. I do have some 'old fashioned idea, still miss granny's laudenum, but I have a fairly open mind, and when I turn my head the right way I can hear the wind whistle through...
have a nice day .


----------

